# CURRENT GROUP BUILD ENTRIES LISTING.



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok chaps, below you will find the listing of those entries received to-date for the 'Unternehmen Flugbrucke' Group Build, (Defense of the Reich, '43 -'45).
The list, in (username) Alphabetical Order, shows the entrants NAME, the CATEGORY entered, the SCALE and the SUBJECT (i.e the model or models entered).
Don't worry if all of the details regarding the unit, pilot etc are not shown, this list is for showing entries received etc. However, if any of the above details are missing or incorrect (eg scale), or if a model is missing from the list, please inform either myself or Dan (Lesofprimus) by PM, giving the details, and this will be corrected.
Likewise, if you have entered a model(s) and are not included on the list, or if you have decided to withdraw from the Group Build, then again, please inform one of us.
Those entries with * alongside, indicate that the model is finished, and the entry complete, ready for judging.
PLEASE NOTE the closing date for this Group Build is Friday 8th May. However, if at all possible, it would be useful if finished entries, with the required photographs, could be submitted a few days before this date, or as soon as possible, in order to allow a quicker turn-around of the judging.
For photographic requirements, please see the appropriate thread, with Wayne's excellent visual -aid, elsewhere in the Modelling Section.
The rules, guidelines and requirements for the next WW2aircraft.net Group Build, 'The Pacific Theatre of Operations', together with the 'official' start date for this, will be posted here soon.
I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all of you who have entered, assisted, or otherwise contributed to this first 'exercise', and express my pleasure at the enthusiasm and, above all, mutual help and assistance that has been shown.
Terry.(Airframes)
LISTING:-





*109 Roaming*-------Cat.3---1/48th---Bf109K IV/JG 53



*A4K*----------------Cat.3---1/72nd---TBA



*Amsel*--------------Cat.3---1/48th---Fw190A-8 5/JG300



*Bill G*---------------Cat.2---1/48th---Me262A-1 Heinz Bar



*Bill G*---------------Cat.2---1/72nd---Bf109G-14 8/JG11



*BombTaxi*----------Cat.3---1/72nd---Do217J-2 II/NJG101



*Catch22*------------Cat.2---1/32nd---Fw190D-9 14/JG26



*Catch22*------------Cat.2---1/48th---Fw190D-9 Stab./JG2



*CaughtintheMiddle*-Cat.2---1/72nd---Fw190A-6 I/JG1
-----*Dingo*---------------TBA----TBA------TBA



*Grau Geist*---------Cat.3---1/48th---Bf109G-6 9/JG54



*Heinz*--------------Cat.3---1/72nd---Fw190A-8 II/JG26



*Javlin*--------------Cat.2---1/32nd---Bf109G-5 9/JG54 (Yellow 11) 



*Javlin*--------------Cat.2---1/32nd---Bf109G-6 9/JG54 (Yellow 1) 



*Lesofprimus*--------Cat.2---1/32nd---Fw190D-9 JV44 ***



*Lesofprimus*--------Cat.2---1/48th---Bf109G-6 9/JG54



*Lucky 13*-----------Cat.3---1/48th---Bf109K-4 (Yellow 13)



*Lucky 13*-----------Cat.3---1/48th---Fw190D-9 JV44



*Muller*--------------Cat.2---1/48th---Bf109K-4 IV/JG53 ***



*Muller*--------------Cat.2---1/48th---Fw190A-6 I/JG1



*Njaco*--------------Cat.2---1/48th---Me410A II/ZG26 ***



*Rochie*-------------Cat.3---1/72nd---Fw190A-8 III/JG54 ***



*Rochie*-------------Cat.3---1/48th---Bf109K-4 12/JG27 ***



*Screaming Eagle*---Cat.3---1/72nd---Fw190D-9 TBA 



*Slaterat*------------Cat.3---1/72nd---Fw190D-9 TBA



*Tango*--------------Cat.2---1/32nd---Bf109G-14 Black 16



*Tango*--------------Cat.2---1/32nd---Bf109K-4 Blue 26

_Non-competing judges models...._




*Airframes*-----------Cat.1---1/72nd---Fw190A-8 JG26 ***



*Airframes*----------- " " -----1/48th---Fw190D-9 10/JG54 ***



*Airframes*----------- " " -----1/48th---Bf110G-4 III/NJG1



*Wayne Little*--------Cat.1---1/48th---Me262A EprGr



*Wurger*-------------Cat.1---1/72nd---Fw190A


So far 19 Competitors and 3 Judges for a Grand Total of 32 Models.... Way to go Guys!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I enter my 1/32nd in the hopes I get it finished?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure Cory. Is that the Dora? Just post the details - you know, the usual -scale, type, unit etc, and some in-progress shots as usual. Dan will sticky it, and up-date the listing. If you don't get it finished in time, no probs, the pics will still go somewhere in the finish Photo Gallery.


----------



## Sweb (Apr 3, 2009)

It's the whole freakin' Luftwaffe. There's a message in there somewhere.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2009)

Lot of 109s and 190s!

Sorry to correct Terry but mines a Me 410A - didn't go with the 'B' as Tratt was gone by the time they arrived. And don't be so modest - Cat 1 for you!

Bombtaxi has to get his done - I don't want to be the only one with a twin prop! 

EDIT: Can I switch mine to Cat 1?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooops! Sorry Chris, I should have noticed! I'm sure Dan will adjust the entry for me, and it'll all be 'all right on the night' when you post the separate 'finished' thread.
I see your cunning plan, change to Cat 1 and you'd have to be a winner - no other entries! Very clever! Problem is, unless I'm mistaken (and this is being clarified at the moment) for this GB only, there's only going to be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd, regardless of class/scale, plus a 'Best of Show', the latter being voted by the members, not the judges. BUT, if I'm mistaken/confused/had too many paint fumes etc, this will be corrected very soon. Future GB's will be scored per Category and scale though, and all will be made clear well in advance this time.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2009)

Drats! Foiled again!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 4, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Sure Cory. Is that the Dora? Just post the details - you know, the usual -scale, type, unit etc, and some in-progress shots as usual. Dan will sticky it, and up-date the listing. If you don't get it finished in time, no probs, the pics will still go somewhere in the finish Photo Gallery.



Yeah, it's the one that I have the thread for. The Hasegawa 1/32.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2009)

So u've got 2 entries then Cory????


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, I do. The Hasegawa 1/32 Dora and the 1/48th Dora which is done. I'm not 100% sure if I'll get the 1/32 done in time, but I hope to.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

If its done, have u made a thread with the required photos for judging Cory???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

OK Cory, check the list, I think I got it right....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2009)

Terry, can I add one small thing since it is an International build.....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2009)

I like it Chris


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

Good stuff guys! 

For my part though, I won't be entering anything for this build.
Hoping to be able to get myself in order for the next one atleast.

Evan


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great Chris, except I cant alter it or change things around on it....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

Because it is a JPG pic Dan.If we want to change something there we need PHP code or something like that.




Lesofprimus--------Cat.2---1/48th---Bf109G-6 9/JG54



Wurger-------------Cat.1---1/72nd---Fw190A


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

Just letting you guys know ,I may not be able to get my Me-109K-4 build photos up before the GB ends

Took the pc in last friday .Last time this happened they had it for just over 3 weeks

This machine I'm using claiming to be a "Relatively modern laptop" sucks


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Daniel.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah it sucks ,can't do much about it either

Can upload photo's on this thing but I don't have photoshop to edit them

Sorta miss it


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Looks great Chris, except I cant alter it or change things around on it....



No worries, it was just an idea.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

A good idea....done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the 'International' addition, well done!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Agree!


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Just letting you guys know ,I may not be able to get my Me-109K-4 build photos up before the GB ends
> 
> Took the pc in last friday .Last time this happened they had it for just over 3 weeks
> 
> This machine I'm using claiming to be a "Relatively modern laptop" sucks



With Wojtek, sorry to hear that Daniel. 
I expect the pics will still be included in the post-build photos, just a shame if they miss the judging process.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

Just hope Il get it back in time mate

otherwise theres not much I can do


----------



## Amsel (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Airframes. Mine is 1/48 if you wanted to edit. I have had many close deadlines at work but will resume building today and will make the cutoff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

Done.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 6, 2009)

i thought i was in this


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 6, 2009)

Hopefully I may get some time in on the weekend with my 190 but its hard to say.

Working 18-30hours of nightshift + 25 hours or more of Uni and what time I have I usually just exhausted  Not recommended.


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Just letting you guys know ,I may not be able to get my Me-109K-4 build photos up before the GB ends
> 
> Took the pc in last friday .Last time this happened they had it for just over 3 weeks
> 
> This machine I'm using claiming to be a "Relatively modern laptop" sucks



if they just need resizing can you e-mail em to me Daniel and i'll do it for you and send em back to you ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow! Those flags look brilliant, really set it off! Thanks Chris and Wojtek!
Thanks for the updates guys, just keep at it, and let me know nearer the time if you can't make it.
Daniel, really sorry to hear your problems, but hopefully Karl can help?
Flyboy, we haven't seen anything from you for an entry.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Wow! Those flags look brilliant, really set it off! Thanks Chris and Wojtek!



No problem.



Airframes said:


> Flyboy, we haven't seen anything from you for an entry.




That's way I asked him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks bl**dy brilliant with the flags! WELL DONE!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2009)

I offered him a model I could send but he had to ask his parents first. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2009)

Wojtek, u really did it right up above man, great job to u and Chris....

Anyone heard from that guy Dingo????


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dan: That's correct. I haven't gotten around to making the thread for the first model yet, tonight maybe?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

rochie said:


> if they just need resizing can you e-mail em to me Daniel and i'll do it for you and send em back to you ?



Thanks a bunch mate!

Il see if I can modify the image qaulity on my camera ,right now the original images are about 3-4mb 

Think theres a possibility of being able to make them smaller (Hopefully) .Il have a try and get back to ya

Thanks again


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Wojtek, u really did it right up above man, great job to u and Chris....
> 
> Anyone heard from that guy Dingo????



THX Dan 

I have heard nothing from him so far.


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2009)

no probs Daniel


----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my dad found a 8th AF p-38 and a armor set from D-day in his closet


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2009)

U could do up the P-38 in Pacific colors flyboy and join the PTO Build starting up in a few weeks....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2009)

That sounds great flyboy!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep...with Njaco.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2009)

Set to go Flyboy!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, get stuck in Flyboy!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2009)

You missed Lucky/Jan's 'Uhu'.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep, you're right Chris! Hadn't realised it was part of the GB, I think he forgot to mention it!
No problem, the complete build is there, and the final pics, so it can still be judged.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's in the GB thread among my other two.... WHAT have you been smoking/drinking old scout?


----------

